# See-Through Frogs, Alien Salamanders, and Spiny Bugs...Oh My



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I heard a joke on this board about extra-terrestrials-----this hits a little too close to home for that, joke or not----check it out!
This article shows us three new, strange species that Conservation International is managing---really neat discoveries!

They're surprisingly close to where my Imis call home:

The Buzz Log - See-Through Frogs, Alien Salamanders, and Spiny Bugs...Oh My - Yahoo! Buzz


----------



## georgiekittie (Jan 27, 2009)

I was just about to post that link and you beat me to it! Oh well, here is the site with photos on it...

http://www.conservation.org/fmg/pages/galleryplayer.aspx?galleryid=X86


----------



## andyoconnor83 (Oct 6, 2008)

the dart frog is amazing looking! all really cool finds though.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Hard to tell from the small photo, but are they sure that's a new species of dart? It looks like a conglomeration of several histrionicus morphs to me. Might just be a new morph. Still pretty, though.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Arklier said:


> Hard to tell from the small photo, but are they sure that's a new species of dart? It looks like a conglomeration of several histrionicus morphs to me. Might just be a new morph. Still pretty, though.


Don't really know---guess you'd have to ask the conservation group. Very pretty, I agree.


----------



## hpglow (Jun 8, 2009)

Really nice pics, I like the see-through frog and the pdf carring its tad.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Arklier said:


> Hard to tell from the small photo, but are they sure that's a new species of dart? It looks like a conglomeration of several histrionicus morphs to me. Might just be a new morph. Still pretty, though.


I don't think it's a histo. It is a very cool looking frog though. Some of those insects are pretty cool as well. And that salamander is just bizarre.


----------

